
Show HN: Curated list of resources for Product Managers - alinmat
http://alinmat.com/productdepo/
======
adrienj
good job! do you curate the youtube videos by hand?

~~~
alinmat
thanks adrienj! yes, all the resources are curated by hand, including the
videos.

